# Peep Problem



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you mean drifting in your peep, you peep height is probobly not set right. You are probobly moving your head to adjust to the peep and then drifting while aiming. Draw to anchor with you eyes closed and move the peep to you. 

Also set your peep height at your average distance. If your shooting field, fine tune your peep height at 40 yards. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks subconciusly,i will do that and keep working at it


----------

